# sites that sell or buy vintage BMX parts other than ebay



## abe lugo (Feb 27, 2011)

just looking for other options


----------



## partsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Depends what you are looking for. I've sold or scrapped most of my BMX stuff, but I know www.bmxmuseum.com has a forum, and www.vintagebmx.com has a classifieds area as well. BEWARE! vintagebmx can sometimes be very tight knit and picky if the bike ain't some rare chrome thing.


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 27, 2011)

looking for a chrome Takagi 175x24 CroMo crank and some 24tpi Tange bottom bracket nuts.


----------



## KenC (Feb 28, 2011)

abe lugo said:


> looking for a chrome Takagi 175x24 CroMo crank and some 24tpi Tange bottom bracket nuts.




I have a chrome one and a nickel plated one but no BB parts, the BB's are available at any good bike shop though.


----------

